# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Finally- a watersport I can do

## watson

Ps...I just love aussie humour.  Bawley Boys Tarp Surfing - YouTube

----------


## Black Cat

Loving it! takes me back to my mis-spent youth and all those surfing movies, lol

----------


## Ken-67

No worries about sharks, either.

----------


## droog

I think a wipeout would hurt less in water though.

----------

